# Delta/Rockwell Unisaw 34-450



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

I found this listing today, Im considering it. It looks a little rough but the cabinet interior is good and the motor is good. Little surface rust on cabinet but the table looks clean.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Model...557?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460a0b4575

Is this one of those "last saws you will ever need". Is it worth the price at 600? seems a lil high to me. Am I just going to end up with another old tool I cant fix? 

Thanks for any insight


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's pretty rough to justify a $600 price tag with that fence IMO.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah i agree the more I look at some other unisaws online for sale right now it seems high


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Another vote for "you can do better". That would be a good saw, but he's a little out of line on the price.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well my desire for a TS is outweighing my patience to save money. I am a hobby woodworker, I want excellent results but I am still a hobby guy. SO I'm thinking about just walkin down to Home Depot slapping down 20% harbor freight coupon and taking home the Rigid R4512 and slapping a good fence and incra miter gauge on it and calling it done! Lol


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Andrew, one thing to be aware of with the old unisaw's is that they tend to have a left tiliting blade, meaning when cutting an angle the blade tilts towards the fence, creating what i feel could be a dangerous pinch/kickback situation. I had a uni, wound up selling it because that factor made me very uncomfortable.

That being said, the fence on the R4512 from what i hear is very serviceable, locks down square etc, and i believe a guy could probably offset it if wanting more rip capacity. Though fence upgrades are always nice, really isnt something you'd have to invest in out of the gates by any means.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

troyd1976 said:


> Andrew, one thing to be aware of with the old unisaw's is that they tend to have a left tiliting blade, meaning when cutting an angle the blade tilts towards the fence, creating what i feel could be a dangerous pinch/kickback situation. I had a uni, wound up selling it because that factor made me very uncomfortable.


With the fence on the right side of the blade, a left tilt blade tilts away from the fence.









 







.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol Ty for clarifying cabinet an I thought that as well but I didn't wanna contradict


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless you could inspect the saw before you bid on it I think I would pass. It not only has surface rust on the top it has a lot of rust through the paint on the base. I get the fealing the saw was used or at least kept outdoors for part of it's life. I figure the motor and internal mechanisms have gotten water in them also. For that price you could probably find one that has been taken better care of.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> Unless you could inspect the saw before you bid on it I think I would pass. It not only has surface rust on the top it has a lot of rust through the paint on the base. I get the fealing the saw was used or at least kept outdoors for part of it's life. I figure the motor and internal mechanisms have gotten water in them also. For that price you could probably find one that has been taken better care of.


I did wonder if it was submerged.....:boat:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I was looking for a water line. I also think the price is high. That saw is a right tilt. IMO the right hand tilt is OK. I have never owned a left tilt and I don't think I would really want one, just my opinion.It is all in what you like and what you are used to.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm buying a TS tonight, my HD says they won't honor 20% coupon for the rigid r4512. However! Lowes says they will give me 20% off the steel city I want there, the model 35990C. The price on that steel city would be about 750 vs the 500 for the rigid. The SC saw has cast wings and cab mounted trunions. I'm leaning towards the steel city.

Agree?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe steel city has also made the top/wings all 1 piece now. From what ive heard those machines are well regarded, and you cannot beat cab. mounted trunnions.
One bit of assembly advice, be careful and make sure when joining the two front sections of the fence rail that you get them square to one another. If you ever want though with that T square fence you can swap out the square guide tube up front and the angle in back with 1 piece Square tube and an L, to basicly whatever rip capacity you want. This was the same fence that was on the R4511, i believe the square tube is 2" and the L is 1-1/2"


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know a ton about those saws, but it seems like a pretty decent deal on a $900 saw. The biggest knock I can think of is the split fence rail that Troy mentioned, and it's a reasonable fix. Cabinet mounted trunnions and cast iron wings are a definite plus. 

FWIW, the Rikon 10-201 is essentially the same saw. Here's a link to some info about it.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just got the sc TS for 802 out the door delivered to my house no extra charge AND 0% interest for 6 months. Can I get a heck yes?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Andrew120 said:


> Just got the sc TS for 802 out the door delivered to my house no extra charge AND 0% interest for 6 months. Can I get a heck yes?


Hey...congrats! Did you treat it (and yourself) to a new blade? Gotta get some pics soon...otherwise it didn't happen! :laughing:


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well as soon as it arrives there will be pics lol. I've got a brand new Freud just waitin do it, I've also got an onsrud so blades are rdy! Just need he saw, might get some wax to treat the table too


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

NICE! hopefully your shop is an easy to get it into location and the hardest part is waiting for the delivery :laughing:


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can back the truck right up to the big bay lol


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats on the buy. the 35990c seems to be a nicely equipped saw. steel city has them on sale for $750 though year end:

http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/pdf/USA2012fall_lowres.pdf

it's pretty much a ridgid 4511 with a CI top. btw, wouldn't 20% off the sale price be $600? or did lowes just give you the sale price shown in the SC flyer?


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

The reg price At lowes is 924 plus tax so 20% puts it around 740


----------



## Charley (Feb 3, 2016)

Picked up a 34-450 Delta Uni-saw for $165 and put $160 in the motor it's like a new saw now. Picked up a 6" X 42" inch jointer for $75 and it is working very well after adjusting it. 

Also looking for a motor for a Shopsmith Mark V -1 1/8 hp. not wanting to put a lot into it but like to get it working again.


----------

